# Dressage & jumping



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

You guys LOOK Bloody fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!


Keep up the fantastic work! Can i have your Horsie :lol: ???


----------



## Born.Jumper (Jun 15, 2007)

Very Very Nice horse hes guwjuz !!
ill have him ok lol no problems just bubnble wrap him and post him down south lol 

much love paige xx


----------



## Guapa (Apr 27, 2007)

haha! she's really great, isn't she!

thanx fot comment


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree, you both look fantastic!

Beautiful horse. :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Great website! I love your pictures, your horse is sooo pretty, you guy's look great together! How old is Vita?


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Great horse ^.^ what language is that? I thought maybe german but I wasn't sure..


----------



## Guapa (Apr 27, 2007)

thanks! 
Vita is 6 year old 
and I am from the netherlands 
how do you say that? dutch? :idea:


----------



## Guapa (Apr 27, 2007)

do you understand how to place something in my guestbook?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I put something in your book! I think I was "FM & Rose" or something similar


----------



## Guapa (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, I see :wink: 

Thank you!


----------

